# Gentoo 2006.0 auf IBM T60p (Lenovo)

## stiwi

Hat schon jemand gentoo auf einem IBM T60p zum laufen gebracht? Ich habe etwas stress mit der Kernel-config. Kann vielleicht jemand eine laufende posten?

Danke

----------

## stiwi

ok, um das problem genauer zu beschreiben: nach dem erkennen des cd-laufwerkes und vor dem erkennen der sata festplatte hängt der kernel ungelogen 1 minute und tut nix. danach geht es normal weiter. jemand eine idee? genkernel läuft kimischer weise ohne den hänger. da ist sata aber auch als modul.

kernel 2.6.15-r1

----------

## Pumpkin

hi, hatte das gleiche problem (allerdings bei einem thinkpad r52)

das liegt an dem sata to pata gedöhns...

hab auf den 2-6-16-r1 kernel gewecheslt, nun funktioniert alles problemlos...

MFG

----------

## hoschi

/usr/src/linux/drivers/scsi/libata-core.c

 *Quote:*   

> int atapi_enabled = 1;
> 
> 

 

Sollte alle eventuellen Probleme mit dem CD-ROM Laufwerk dass am S-ATA Port haengt beheben  :Smile: 

www.thinkwiki.org

----------

## stiwi

seit kernel 2.6.16 ist das problem weg. danke

----------

## stiwi

axo, wenn jemand konfigurationsprobleme hat. bei mir läuft mitlerweilen fast alles. einfach mich fragen  :Smile: 

----------

## gentop

Moin,

hab auch nen T60p. Hast du suspend2 zum Laufen bekommen?

Gruß,

//gentop

----------

## stiwi

 *gentop wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> hab auch nen T60p. Hast du suspend2 zum Laufen bekommen?
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 

ne, leider noch gar nicht richtig drum gekümmert. muss ich dringend noch machen. hast du die docking station? wenn ja, hast du da dieses usb problem?

----------

## Lenz

Ich habe einen R52 und Suspend2 (disk und ram) funktioniert problemlos. Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum es beim T60 anders sein sollte. Wenn interesse besteht, könnte ich mal meine hibernate.conf und ram.conf posten.

-- Lenz

----------

## stiwi

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Wenn interesse besteht, könnte ich mal meine hibernate.conf und ram.conf posten.

 

Ja, poste gerne mal.

Danke

----------

## Lenz

HTH:  :Twisted Evil: 

 *hibernate.conf wrote:*   

> # Example hibernate.conf file. Adapt to your own tastes.
> 
> # Options are not case sensitive.
> 
> #
> ...

 

 *ram.conf wrote:*   

> # Example ram.conf file for suspending to RAM. Adapt to your own tastes.
> 
> # Options are not case sensitive.
> 
> #
> ...

 

----------

## gentop

OK. Damit funktioniert es - fast! Jetzt sehe ich nach dem Aufwachen zwar wieder meinen gnome-Desktop - allerdings bleibt nach kurzer Zeit so ziemlich jede Anwendung hängen und ich muss den Rechner resetten... Hat noch jemand ne Idee, wie man das ausbügeln könnte?

Gruß,

//Henrik

----------

## stiwi

So, hab es jetzt auch mit dem T60p und Suspend2 versucht. Bekomme das Notebook aber nicht wieder erwacht. Weder im S2RAM noch S2Disk oder S2S4ACPI. Kannst du mal deine funktionierende T60 Hibernateconfg posten und mir sagen welchen Kernel du hast? Ewentuell den auch einmal posten.

Mein Fehler der immer kommt ist:

not syncing: failed to read chunk 0/23065 of the image (-5)

versuche das auf resume=swap:/dev/sda3

Danke

----------

## gentop

Moin,

hibernate.conf

```
UseSuspend2 yes

Reboot no

EnableEscape yes

DefaultConsoleLevel 1

Compressor lzf

Encryptor none

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

Distribution gentoo

SaveClock restore-only

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

SwitchToTextMode yes
```

ram.conf

```
UseSysfsPowerState mem

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

Distribution gentoo

SaveClock restore-only

IbmAcpi yes

LoadModules auto

#EnableVbetool yes

#RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate
```

So richtig funktionieren tut es aber immer noch nicht. Habe nach wie vor obigen Fehler. Hab mich nur seit längerem nicht mehr darum gekümmert.

Gruß,

//gentop

----------

## alex00

 *stiwi wrote:*   

>  *gentop wrote:*   Moin,
> 
> hab auch nen T60p. Hast du suspend2 zum Laufen bekommen?
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 

Um welches USB Problem handelt es sich? Will mir auch ein T60p kaufen und wüsste gerne mehr...gibt es im Netz etwas darüber?

----------

## stiwi

 *alex00 wrote:*   

>  *stiwi wrote:*    *gentop wrote:*   Moin,
> 
> hab auch nen T60p. Hast du suspend2 zum Laufen bekommen?
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 

das t60 ist super. usb problem mit der dockingstation habe ich in den griff bekommen. es war meine maus, die den internen hub gerne mal aufgehängt hat. suspend2 muss ich jetzt noch mal testen.

----------

## stiwi

 *gentop wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> hibernate.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

danke, welchen kernel verwendest du ?

----------

## gentop

Den aktuellen Vanilla-Kernel.

//gentop

Edit: natürlich mit suspend2 gepatcht.

----------

## stiwi

 *gentop wrote:*   

> Den aktuellen Vanilla-Kernel.
> 
> //gentop
> 
> Edit: natürlich mit suspend2 gepatcht.

 

ok, ich hab suspend2-sources versucht.

----------

